# Identify this jar



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Looks close, found this one here

16oz

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...82740D17B702BE2CC6064EDB8AB461FF81080&first=1


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks.

Trying to be a positive thinker about a first honey harvest in Spring.
I'm trying to come up with some different types of glass jars than the usual queenline style.

The paragon looks nice.


----------

